# Caja Woofers Jahro 12 - Modelo WC12



## matiasdj87 (Nov 26, 2008)

Que caja me recomiendan para graves?

El woofer es el del titulo.. pensaba hacer una bass-reflex


----------



## matiasdj87 (Nov 26, 2008)

Woofer Jahro 12" Importado. (JHR5101) Cono polimerizado con borde de tela tratada. Resp. en frecuencia: 40-4500Hz. Potencia: 200W RMS Potencia Musical 400W Fo: 45 Hz. S.P.L: 90dB/1W/1M s.e.u.o.

ahi deje los datos..


----------



## maxep (Nov 28, 2008)

hola tenog entendido que no le podes dar mas de 100w a ese woofer.. yo que vos armaria una caja bass reflex de 50 l .


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 25, 2009)

hola matias, primero para hacer las cajas te hacen falta los parametros t/s del parlante, lamentablemente jahro no te los da porque no los tiene o se pone reacio, (yo me pase varios dias peleando con ellos para conseguir unos)  estos los podes medir y para esto busca en los primeros post de este ramo creo que es calculo de bafles por el miembro ezavalla, ahi tenes un detalle muy bueno de como calcular los gabinetes, de como medir los parametros del parlante y el software necesario. cuando lo leas consultame. un abrazo y espero ser de ayuda.


----------



## macua (Oct 12, 2009)

Aca les dejo una planilla con los parametros de los Jharo, me los mandaron ellos mismos. Saludos.


----------



## sergio rossi (Oct 13, 2009)

Buen dia macua, no te desanimes pero los valores que te pasaron habria que corroborarlos con la medicion que puedas hacer del parlante vos mismo. En mi caso compre los Lep10 y los parametros medidos distan terriblemente de los que te pasaron.  Lo mismo con los W10c que en la planilla pintan muy lindos pero en la practica mis mediciones no me dan nada buenos.  fijate en este foro el el tema parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional que ahi ya subi todos los valores medidos.  No es de fiar mucho lo que te dice esta gente.  en  ese post hay una larga discusion sobre estos parlantes.  contesta en este o en otro post. un abrazo.


----------

